# Altavoces de techo



## airamcruz (Oct 27, 2010)

Buenas a todos los del foro, este es mi primer mensaje en él. A ver si algún alma caritativa me puede ayudar....

Necesito instalar unos altavoces (o parlantes) en un falso techo de pladur para un sistema de home cinema 5.1, por lo que los altavoces tienen que ir independientemente conectados al amplificador/decodificador. En principio los que van en el techo son los delanteros izquierdo/derecho y traseros izquierdo/derecho. El central y subwoofer NO van empotrados. Por otro lado tengo un Home cinema que viene con sus altavoces de superficie de 4 ohmios, no sé cuantos watios y unas frecuencias todo rango (creo que 1100-20000Hz)

¿Qué altavoces de empotrar busco que tengan 4 ohmios (no puedo instalar de 8 ohmios en paralelo porque tienen que ir por canales independientes) aptos para home cinema?

He buscado en internet, pero sólo encuentro de 8 ohmios unos BO$$$$E, tenía pensado instalar unos más económicos.....Ahhh, y si pueden ser con rejilla blanca mejor que mejor


Un saludo a todos

Por cierto, los altavoces tienen que ir en el techo obligatoriamente (lo dice la parienta) JAJAJAJA


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 27, 2010)

en 4 ohms hay mucho de automobiles y andan muy bien ya que son rango extendido


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 27, 2010)

airamcruz dijo:


> Buenas a todos los del foro, este es mi primer mensaje en él. A ver si algún alma caritativa me puede ayudar....
> 
> Necesito instalar unos altavoces (o parlantes) en un falso techo de pladur para un sistema de home cinema 5.1, por lo que los altavoces tienen que ir independientemente conectados al amplificador/decodificador. En principio los que van en el techo son los delanteros izquierdo/derecho y traseros izquierdo/derecho. El central y subwoofer NO van empotrados. Por otro lado tengo un Home cinema que viene con sus altavoces de superficie de 4 ohmios, no sé cuantos watios y *unas frecuencias todo rango (creo que 1100-20000Hz)*
> 
> ...


 

De 1100Hz a 20KHz no es todo el rango, que tu ampli sea para 4 Ohms y pongas parlantes de 8Ohms no le afecta, solo se vera disminuida la potencia entregada por al ampli.
Parlantes de 8 Ohms baratos y para tu aplicacion los hay por todos lados, y lo de la rejilla blanca, se soluciona con un poco de pintura si fuese el caso que no se encuentre en blanco!


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola, fijate puede que uno de estos te sirva, nunca use ese modelo pero otros de la marca andan muy bien http://www.xonox.com.ar/productos.htm#Música Funcional


----------



## airamcruz (Nov 4, 2010)

Gracias a todos, ya encontré dos opciones:

MONACOR SPE-150/WS
DAS AUDIO CL-6

Uno es mucho más barato que el otro y me convence más, no sólo por el precio sino por la potencia y los dB.

Hablando con el comercial de mi zona me comenta que no se me ocurra instalar los satélites delanteros en el techo, que darían un efecto raro al venir el sonido desde arriba. Los traseros si los puedo dejar empotrados en el techo.

Mi pregunta ahora es: ¿Si voy a dejar el altavoz central y el subwoofer a nivel de piso, se notará tanto que el sonido viene del techo?¿Se perderá el efecto HOME CINEMA?

Gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 4, 2010)

Creo que poner un D.A.S. para un home, es como comprarse un camion para ir a comprar una coca-cola! OJO, a mi entender, creo que el mas economico te va a rendir mucho tambien!

Y con respecto a lo relacionado con la direccion del sonido, puede que Frecunacias si sean notorias, con respecto a sub, no tiene mayor problema!!


----------

